# Anyone into rc airboats??



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

I've just found my main vain in nitro rc. Air boats are from what I've seen are the coolest of all rc anything. Just cobble on up from a wrecked plane, onto a boogie board and your off racing on the water and lawn. I'm definately going to build a couple for the pond we own. And then there's the coolest, called the flying W. This thing will travel everywhere. The W is an aerobatic stunt machine and boat all in one. Take off from the water, lawn or indoor gym and it's up and flying around in seconds. The one I saw was an electric. In the near future I'm going to try building one with a nitro engine.:thumbsup: Lets talk.

Mac


----------



## Highlander (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Mac, what size and style airboat are you building ? from scratch or plans ?


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Highlander,
Sorry it took so long to get back to ya. We have had a lot of company here in the last two weeks and finally they're gone and me and ma got our life back. Whew what a drag!! LOL. Just toying with the idea of building from scratch as we have a 1 1/2 acre pond on our lil farm here in MO. If you're interested, shoot me an [email protected]
Maybe we could select a time for a lil chat room discussion. Hope to hear from you soon.


Mac


----------



## 71dartswinger (Sep 14, 2009)

*Air boats*

here is my aquacraft alligator tour modded air boat i also have dumas big swamp buggy with asp 46 and scratch built 24"x12" with fox 25
we are on rc universe.com and rcairboats.net


----------



## Dreamin Hemi (Oct 6, 2010)

You know, the more and more I see these airboats, the more I want to build one. People even have asked me if I would ever design and begin manufacturing a large scale (gas) fiberglass airboat to add to my list of hulls. Too busy with the other hulls to worry about that now, but keep making posts like this and the great pictures, I may have to reconsider!


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Scott, Warehouse Hobbies years ago made a big airboat, it seems like it was 2 feet wide and 4 feet long. Jamie built one a while back for gas power. He's lurking in here but hasn't posted yet.
Glad to see you over here and posting!
We've only had one or two show up for my annual Fun Runs. Jul Alvarez brought along a home-made one made from a shortened toy store boogie board, it got everyone's attention.
I've got a trashed out backyard flyer sitting in the basement that I thought would make a cool little airboat. It's one of those with the "vector thrust" steering on it, twin motors angled outward with variable speeds for turning.


----------



## 71dartswinger (Sep 14, 2009)

*Airboats*

here are all of mine


----------



## john44 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi 71dartswinger,
which of your boats is the quickest?


----------



## 71dartswinger (Sep 14, 2009)

*Fastest*

The orange one will be when i put the 46 on it 45-50mph with 46
has .25 now next is .34 learning how to drive a 3 point hydro airboat
a lot different than my flat bottoms. the red/blue is my fastest now has .46 asp
here is a video of my buddies with a OS 46 AX his went 56mph


----------

